# Oct 29 west virginia



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

Well hard to believe snow in Oct. but here it is and even the ones who could not drive made it to snow plow site


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wet and heavy,did the close the State down and call in the National Guard?


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1333515 said:


> Wet and heavy,did the close the State down and call in the National Guard?


nope not yet but its still still early in the day and supposed to get below freezing tonight so perhaps by morning .


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

you guys could be in for a long winter. nice pictures


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That looks like a lot of cars in the ditch!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man these pics are sure giving me the itch for some SNOW. Have fun


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Send some of that to Michigan would ya


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

AndyTblc;1334071 said:


> Send some of that to Michigan would ya


your time will come for sure just have patience.
I was so not ready for it 2 trips into town to auto parts store once the night before for wiper motor then the morning of the snow when the alternator went out .
would not be to bad if town was not 30 miles away from home/shop .

Hell the lawn stuff is still on the trailer I still have lawn work scheduled to do next week .


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

lol seeing how I don't do lawn care anymore, and not a lot of snow plowing, I'm ready, my truck just needs some new tires I think. I do have a few drives to take care of but nothing major. 
But I'm more thinking of skiing and sledding and snowmobiling....and riding threw drifts with my truck lol


----------

